# Burstner bathroom sink.



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

Has any one else had the blue/grey sink discolour, we are on our second one and cannot understand why.
regards John.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Ours is coming up to 8 years old and is fine - We understand mouthwash can discolour them - maybe its that?


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Toothpaste appears to be the main culprit and removes the protective sheen - after which anything can easily react with the plastic. Take care to wash away any residue and especially before it dries on. Our last basin was the swivel one and easier to clean. The current van has a smaller basin and residues tend to be harder to avoid. It had lost a bit of sheen already when we bought it, so never comes up as nicely.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep, toothpaste is the culprit alright. It has discoloured ours but have learnt to live with it. Just make sure you wipe the sink round of any toothpaste residue.

I have only heard of this from Burstner owners though - strange ?

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What idiot manufacturer produces a wash basin that discolours on contact with toothpaste?

Sounds like a "not fit for purpose" situation to me.


----------



## Mileso (Nov 11, 2010)

do you know how to removal the sink - i have a leaking waste.


----------

